# Argëtim & zbavitje > Sporti nëpër botë >  FC Inter

## oliinter

*FC Inter*

........

----------


## oliinter

> persh oli ke umbur fare...tashme interit i kane ngele vetem arixhinjte  ska me njeri tjeter !!duku me shpeshe ketej nga forumi te debatojme pak ashtu si duhet ..ciao ja kalofshe mire!!


jam me pushime toni kur te filloj kampionati do i rikthehemi debateve perseri.

kam degjuar se juvja eshte perforcuar goxha po ashtu edhe milani.
mgjth inter mund te jete edhe kete vit kampion. mendimi im

----------


## puroshkodran

> iku ky dhe erdhi fundi i botes????? ore puro une kujtoja se ti do kishe ndryshuar mendim per interin kete vit por ti akoma qenke me te vjetren. imagjino pa KAKA pa ancelotin dhe mendoni se milani eshte akoma me mire se inter???


eheheh
kurse un kujtova se e ke kuptu me ne fund lojen e futbollit dhe ke ndrru ekip  :ngerdheshje: . thashe mos je ba tifoz me ndonji ekip serioz
jo mor jo. nuk pretendpjm gje ket vit e kam fjete mendjen. po kujdes se mos ju rreshkase kemba dhe nuk fitoni kampionatin me gjith merkaton 100 milionshe çdo vit se ka me qeshe bota me ju ktu e njimije vjet

----------


## Davius

Largimi i Ibros, vetvrasje per Interin...

----------


## dritek7

me ate menager qe ka Inter kurr mos u nxitoni te komentoni... edhe sot e kesaj dite Mourinho mbahet ketu ne Angli si king .. edhe sikur te jet dobet ne Itali do jet prap kampion se nuk ka ekipe te tjera ta rivalizojn ..ndoshta Juve nuk e di po ai Milan ka ngel me do pleq se Berluskoni nuk ka pare me ble lojtar se i ka harxhu ne drog e prostituta.. gjynah

----------


## toni007

> jam me pushime toni kur te filloj kampionati do i rikthehemi debateve perseri.
> 
> kam degjuar se juvja eshte perforcuar goxha po ashtu edhe milani.
> mgjth inter mund te jete edhe kete vit kampion. mendimi im


Largimi i ibres nga interi do ndikoj shume sezonin e ardhshem.....
eto da kete shume te veshtire pershtatjen ne kampionatin italiane pasi eshte krejte tjeter ne krahasim me ate spanjollin!!!

----------


## martini1984

> Largimi i ibres nga interi do ndikoj shume sezonin e ardhshem.....
> eto da kete shume te veshtire pershtatjen ne kampionatin italiane pasi eshte krejte tjeter ne krahasim me ate spanjollin!!!


Ibra ka qene mercenar,dhe eshte apo vic,ne jemi kampionet e ardhshem.
Juventus behet fjale.
Do e shofim.

----------


## toni007

> Ibra ka qene mercenar,dhe eshte apo vic,ne jemi kampionet e ardhshem.
> Juventus behet fjale.
> Do e shofim.


fjale me vende...shpresojme te shohim nje juventus me kemngules sezonin tjeter....ranieri ishte delja e zeze e juves

----------


## oliinter

te shohim se kush do jet mire kete kampionat kete vit pasi te gjithe po permiresohen.

----------


## toni007

> te shohim se kush do jet mire kete kampionat kete vit pasi te gjithe po permiresohen.


edhe interi nuk ka bere ndinje blerje  te bujshme ....ndaj juvja ka me shance per te fituar kampionatin!!!

----------


## niku-nyc

Ky Murinjo eshte i lezetshem me deklaratat e sotme qe "Ekipi nuk eshte i kompletuar, kemi vetem 10% shance per te fituar CL"


Ket vit i erdhi Eto, Milito, Thiago Mota, Lucio...akoma qaet!

----------


## Xingaro

Hahahahaaa...sa klas!

----------


## Fittox

> Ky Murinjo eshte i lezetshem me deklaratat e sotme qe "Ekipi nuk eshte i kompletuar, kemi vetem 10% shance per te fituar CL"
> 
> 
> Ket vit i erdhi Eto, Milito, Thiago Mota, Lucio...akoma qaet!



Kur shoh 10% dmth kemi shprese se do ta fitojm Ligen e Kampioneve por me vjen keq per rivalet e qytetit te cilet as shprese nuk kane.

----------


## puroshkodran

> Kur shoh 10% dmth kemi shprese se do ta fitojm Ligen e Kampioneve por me vjen keq per rivalet e qytetit te cilet as shprese nuk kane.


eheheheh
u kthy fitimi e direkt me thumbim  :ngerdheshje: 
ne edhe me 15 vjeçaret me lujt ne europe kemi me shum shanse se ju. flet historia. vetem kure na shofin fanelen na respektojne kurse ju ju ngaterrojne me atalanten  :Lulja3:

----------


## puroshkodran

laziooo
sul prato verde vooolaa
lazio
tu non sarai mai sooolaaa
volaaa 
un aquila ne cielooo
vola
e al inter mettigliela in gola

ahahaahahaahahaahahahaahahahaahahahaahahaahahahaah

----------


## Xingaro

Bravo çunat se lujten mire.I mbytem me loje,i deshi zoti dhe e fitun sa qe as vete se moren vesh se si.Hajt mo...

E rendesishme eshte qe u duk qe ekipi eshte potent dhe dyshja Eto'o-Milito funksionoi qe ndeshjen e pare.Do e tregojme veten kush jemi sa te nisi kampionati.

----------


## puroshkodran

Inter tu festu fitoren e superkupes (sipas Mourinhos)

----------


## Xingaro

E hengren milanistat zorren e zeze te Balotelit dhe te trofeu Tim.

----------


## oliinter

inter kishte skuader te mire edhe per kete vit. bravo hajd edhe nje titull tjeter dhe ti kalojm keta bilanistet qe kan skuader under 17

----------


## EkOnOmIsTi

> inter kishte skuader te mire edhe per kete vit. bravo hajd edhe nje titull tjeter dhe ti kalojm keta bilanistet qe kan skuader under 17


E pam mbrem tek trofeu tim kush e kishte skuadren me te mire

----------

